# KBC misses me! <sniff>



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

Got a $25 credit toward my next order of $75 or more. 
Hmm I need a 3/8-16 LH die so I can shorten the belt tensioning arm on my lathe. 
Oh and maybe a pair of iGaging DROs for it too


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 1, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Got a $25 credit toward my next order of $75 or more.
> Hmm I need a 3/8-16 LH die so I can shorten the belt tensioning arm on my lathe.
> Oh and maybe a pair of iGaging DROs for it too



Ya, I got one of those emails about a year ago  I'm thinking put something in a saved cart and sit on it for a year might be the trigger LOL.









						KBC sent me a "We Miss You" email today.....
					

Offering me $25 off any order (before tax and shipping) of $75 or more.  Interesting?  Never seen that approach before....




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 1, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Got a $25 credit toward my next order of $75 or more.
> Hmm I need a 3/8-16 LH die so I can shorten the belt tensioning arm on my lathe.
> Oh and maybe a pair of iGaging DROs for it too



You want IGaging DRO'S for your lathe?  I'll sell you two cheap.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

Talk to me man! 
I finally found a clever way to install them on my SB with its non-flat, all-curves cross slide.


----------



## Darren (Feb 2, 2022)

They must have missed me too, I just noticed a $13 charge on my Visa from them.....


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Feb 2, 2022)

Damn, I just made an order for some drills 2 weeks ago I would have waited lol


----------

